# Shroom fever!



## marty (Apr 15, 2013)

2014 season about here, have the fever bad this years. Hope to start looking next weekend outside of Irvine "if" it starts to warm up like they say.


----------



## rnewsome48 (Mar 30, 2014)

WANDER IF ANYONE THINKS THEY MIGHT BE SOME UP TOMORROW AROUND IRVINE KY OR BEREA OR RICHMOND KY?


----------



## marty (Apr 15, 2013)

I think at the earliest maybe this coming weekend after the warm rain. I fly in on Thursday and will be hunting my farm hopefully Friday morning looking around for any sign of may apples coming up.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Was in the woods in Hart county and nothing was coming up in the woods. Looked like winter woods.


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

I live in Oklahoma and my dad lives in Kentucky I was wondering how the morrels grow there?


----------



## rnewsome48 (Mar 30, 2014)

WELL WHEN YOU GO OUT FRIDAY LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND AND WHAT COUNTY IS YOUR FARM IN.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw a report and photos today in the Kentuckyhunting.net site of a find of 5 1"-2 1/2" blacks in Allen county just north of the TN border. The blacks will be up in KY this weekend! We couldn't ask for a better forecast with very warm night time temps and plenty of rain coming Thurs-Friday. Then moderate temps for the following week which will help keep them fresh through the week.


----------



## ginsenghunter73 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hopefully the blacks will be up this weekend. I hope to hit the woods Friday after a couple days of good warm rain. Hopefully they will be up in Floyd county.


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like this weekend in Richmond and Berea. WooHoo!! I can't wait!!


----------



## timiranda (Apr 3, 2014)

Just went out this morning and found a little one. We left it hope to find lots more tomorrow.


----------



## rnewsome48 (Mar 30, 2014)

TIMIRANDA WHERE DID YOU GO OUT IN RICHMOND BEREA AREA OR SOME OTHER COUNTY


----------



## avalesti (Apr 3, 2014)

Anybody in Jefferson or Oldham county know where to look? I just moved to Louisville so I am at a lost.


----------



## zeus (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever hunted Pennyrile State Forest?


----------



## timiranda (Apr 3, 2014)

Hart county lone rnewsome48


----------



## timiranda (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry meant Hardin Hart County line


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife &amp; I checked a few of our early black morel spots on our farm today on the Hart / Edmonson line near Mammoth Cave. We have picked these patches to 10+ years and this is the latest I can recall them starting to produce. We found 6 tiny 1/2 - 1 1/2 inch blacks, the 1/2 inch one is the smallest I have ever seen. Since they were so small we left them and decided to not look anymore for fear of smashing the small morels hidden under the leaf litter. We entered the patches via 4 wheeler trails &amp; deer trails to avoid walking in the leaves. I actually found 1 growing next to a stick that I had used to mark a small black morel last year and this one was growing in the exact spot! It's starting guys and gals but I would recommend patience to avoid trampling the little ones under the leaves.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found 5 more little blacks in the same patches as yesterday. We checked on the 6 we left yesterday and to my surprise we didn't see much if any growth in them.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I live in Berea and found 1 very small black yesterday. I hope after the rain today they start popping. I usually find alot the first week in April.


----------



## rnewsome48 (Mar 30, 2014)

mar2mar2 where in Berea do you hunt?


----------



## rnewsome48 (Mar 30, 2014)

Is anyone finding any morels I have only found 1 so far.


----------

